# Finch learns to close the kitchen drawer!



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

When using "touch" with her nose, she didn't use enough power to close the drawers, so I taught her "hit" using her paw and then she could do it! It only took about 5 minutes total to teach her and I made a little video of the process: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoPTo1wuBKU&list=PLCB5F7CBBBE613DCF&index=3&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

These dogs aren't even mentioned in the smart dog lists but they are really, really smart. The only dogs we've ever had that were smarter were a Rottweiler and a Standard Poodle. Dexter learned this trick all by himself: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjwy0ZHeBm4


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

You're doing such a great job with Finch! 
It's so funny when she rolled over towards the end. "I know you didn't ask for this, but can I have a treat anyway" ;D Just when you think they have it, they get confused and resort to something that always gets them fed...

Dexter's trick is really cool too! 
Mischa will open interior doors as long as they're open enough for her nose to squeeze in. If not, she gives up and cries. :


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

It's awesome to see the results of all the time and patience you have put into Finch. You really have done a brilliant job with Finch. I really respect all the effort you make with him. Really, really cool to see!!! 8)

Now, here's a challenge for whoever is interested...... I've mentioned this Vizsla and his trick previously. His name is Jasper and at the age of 6 months, his mum had taught him to put the dirty washing into the washing machine. He would walk into the bedroom, take an item from the dirty laundry basket and strut down the hallway with it in his mouth to the laundry. Then he would jump up on his hind legs and nudge the item into the top loading washer. Then he would return for the next one. Item by item he would empty the washing basket until the washer was full. Then he would come and sit at his mum's feet waiting for a treat or praise. She sent me a video, but it's on an old phone that died, so I will have to wait till i see them again to get a hold of it. I'll post it up when I do. It's pretty cool to watch too.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

You inspired me to try this with Ruby. She is at a good age where she is like a sponge in learning so much.

I wanted to teach her to close the door in the pantry. Last night, I tried this the same way you did but I used the command "touch" instead of "hit" because Ruby would confuse hit and sit.

In one session I got her to touch the target and now need to work on having her do it to the door. I was so amazed how Finch picked up on it and thought no way Ruby would. Within a few minutes she got it. I will forever be amazed how smart V's are.


----------

